# Stimme am mic verändern



## Hybrid Soldier (10. Juli 2003)

ich hab mal ne Frage...also bei MSN kann man sich mit anderen leuten über ein Mic unterhalten..ich wollte mal fragen ob man da auch irgendwie die stimme verändern kann, sodass sie tiefer wird...wäre nett wenn ihr antworten würdet...C´yall und danke schonmal


----------



## Whizzly (10. Juli 2003)

hiho,
hmm das stell ich mir recht kompliziert vor, aber mal überlegen...
du könntest mit wavelab das eingangssignal abgreifen, durch nen echtzeiteffekt jagen, dann musst du nur noch dafür sorgen, dass dein signal wieder richtung msn gschickt wird, und ich glaub da hackts...

kann mir nich vorstelln wie du des signal wieder zum MSN bekommst, wer hatn noch ideen  ?

wenigstens ein ansatz ^^
schönen tag noch 
whizzly


----------



## Hybrid Soldier (10. Juli 2003)

uh  ja lol also so gut kenn ich mich mit computer nich aus, dass ich das hinkriegen kann glaub ich ;P oder is das einfach? lol klingt nich einfach ;P aber trotzdem danke...und wäre nett wenn noch jmd ne andere idee hätte lol oder kann man sich irgendwie anders über das i-net über mic unterhalten wo es einfacher ist seine stimme zu verstellen? o.0


----------



## Hybrid Soldier (10. Juli 2003)

ehm ich hab mir jetz WaveLab runtergeladen...wo muss ich dadrauf um die stimme tiefer zustellen? hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden wäre nett wenn ihr mir auch das sagen könntet


----------

